# Peanut butter marshmallow rice crispy bars



## Skittle68 (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever made these? Would they turn out well, and does anyone have a good recipe? I love both kinds and think it would be the best of both worlds lol


----------



## chopper (Jun 23, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> Has anyone ever made these? Would they turn out well, and does anyone have a good recipe? I love both kinds and think it would be the best of both worlds lol


 ricekrispies.com has a recipe.
They are best dipped in chocolate IMHO!  We just love them here!


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 23, 2011)

Yuo, just made them two weeks ago, with chocolat.  But I can't remember where I got the recipe...sorry.   And yes they are much better than the regular treats.


----------



## SharonT (Jun 23, 2011)

My advice is to forget the marshmallows and go with Scotcheroos!
Kellogg


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2011)

A person I babysat for used to make these. She used the "coloured" marshmallows (she mixed those in as the mixture cooled and some chips), used regular marshmallows to make the "sticky stuff that held the rice crispies together, always used butter, and about 1/2 c of homemade pb, and would put choc chips or butterscotch chips on top when they were still warm...I haven't had "Beatty bars" for years...her recipe served 2. The secret to creamy rice crispie bars is to use an entire package of the large marshmallows...I have a friend who makes the BEST rice crispie bars. She's allergic to chocolate, so hers never have chocolate added, buit they are so good. And, funny thing, her recipe serves 2 as well...


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG, I've never had these but they combine all the nicest things in the world: marshmallows, peanut butter and chocolate. I'm there!!


----------

